# Mitred boxes on the router.



## Derek Willis. (19 May 2009)

Perranoak,
When it all goes wrong, use my long edge mitre shooting board to correct the edges., below,
derek.


----------



## PerranOak (22 May 2009)

I like the look of that! I've copied the photo!

How did you set it up accurately in the first place though?


----------



## Derek Willis. (23 May 2009)

The grooves are done on the table, of course, so are accurate, the only thing you have to be careful about are the two 45deg. sides, but careful cutting will do that, I just cut mine on my pull over mitre saw then checked them out, the other side is at 62 1/2 deg for six sided boxes.
Derek.


----------

